# my giants are together in their breeder tank



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well this morning I released my giant female for her bottle in the breeder tank the male has made a giant bubble nest and they were rubbing againt the botle last night wanting to get together.Can't wait to see how many giant babies they have they are beutiful he is marbled blue with purples and she is dalmation white with purple spots!Will post pics of the frys crossing fingers they will spawn !


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Could you post pics of the male and female? They sound beautiful! I want to see.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What size and age are they ..... I'm trying to dismiss the myth that bigger and older giants are harder to breed. Thus far I am led to believe that this is true.

Good luck.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I would love to see pictures as well! Good luck!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Will you be selling the fry? I would love to see pictures of them and maybe pick one out when they are ready :-D


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would love to see photos!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

*more females for sale coming..*

they are young the female is about 7 months and the male the same.will post pictures of them once they have spawned don't wait to distrub them.Yes will post the frys pictures once they come and will be selling most the babies.Not much room here my fish friends,working on getting a new home or insilated shed to house my bettas in. I have 2 other females I will be listing today or tomorrow for sale also will be saling a few of my female halfmoons these are all young ready to breed girls.


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

*I have a breeder pair of giants listed on fish classified here*

I have a breeder pair of giants the female is sister to my girl that is with male to spawn.they are young about 7 months.Today I am having discounted shipping if bought today shipping will be $6.00 prority shipping!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My divided 20 gallon won't be ready for a month or so but if I see the right fish I would buy him right away.

I am looking for an unusually colored king/giant male and would like to buy him from a forum member. I don't care about conformation, just color.

The male you have for sale is too dark, if you have any more for sale you can post some photos here or PM me some pictures, thanks!

PS: I am a previous forum buyer, I have 2 references if you need them


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

I will be having the frys from my spawning giants might be some lighter males in that grouping.Will post the pictures once they are bigger.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bettaluvinmom64 said:


> I will be having the frys from my spawning giants might be some lighter males in that grouping.Will post the pictures once they are bigger.


Thanks!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Here is a picture of him:*








My camera is acting up need to get a sd card will post her pic once i get that card.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bettaluvinmom64 said:


> *Here is a picture of him:*


That's exactly what I want, a giant/king in that color or similar light colors! I hope he spawns a "mini me" :lol: Save one for me :-D


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

He looks similar to my guy (The one in the avatar)


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, he looks like a Plakat of my recently passed HM Epilepsy. He's so pretty!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is the bubble nest he made for her


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

*I think this time we will have babies*

well put dalmation girl in with uncle sam and they circled chased and she started going under the nest and waiting on him so I had some things to get done and when I come back and chec he is guarding the nest and she is in the other end of tank.So going to take her out early in the morning and see if we have babies if we do wil post them on here!
this is a front view of her she was looking at the camera but wouldn't turn to get better view the color is from their almond leaf in the breeder tank.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

nothing yet? :|


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

hey what's going on? any updates?


----------

